# Image won't wash out of screen...HELP!!!



## midewkett (May 21, 2016)

Hi! I am fairly new to screenprinting, and I am having a really hard time washing out my screens! I am using EX2 Presensitized Photopolymer emulsion, and 156 screens. I got the hang of the scoop coater and there doesn't seem to be too much on the screen when it is dry. I only have a Speedball lightsource with a 250 watt photo bulb (would my husbands worklight be a better option?). It is hanging 16" above the screen. I tried exposing it at 7 & 8 minutes, and then at 15 minutes (recommended by a tech guy on screenprintingsupply.com). I tried it from both sides of the screen too. I can see the image on the screen, but it will not wash out at all! Can anyone suggest what I might be doing wrong? Are my positives not opaque enough? They seem pretty dark (can't see any light through them). I don't have the $$ for an exposure unit at the moment, so any suggestions would be welcome!


----------



## thirty1 (Mar 16, 2016)

midewkett said:


> Hi! I am fairly new to screenprinting, and I am having a really hard time washing out my screens! I am using EX2 Presensitized Photopolymer emulsion, and 156 screens. I got the hang of the scoop coater and there doesn't seem to be too much on the screen when it is dry. I only have a Speedball lightsource with a 250 watt photo bulb (would my husbands worklight be a better option?). It is hanging 16" above the screen. I tried exposing it at 7 & 8 minutes, and then at 15 minutes (recommended by a tech guy on screenprintingsupply.com). I tried it from both sides of the screen too. I can see the image on the screen, but it will not wash out at all! Can anyone suggest what I might be doing wrong? Are my positives not opaque enough? They seem pretty dark (can't see any light through them). I don't have the $$ for an exposure unit at the moment, so any suggestions would be welcome!


 I am new to screen printing as well so I hope other people chime in here at any time, it could be either the emulsion or the light, the light you can always try for longer, try scrubbing it out with an old toothbrush too, that I find helps, I know some people use pressure washers, but the brush seems to work well for me, 
hope you have better luck


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

When exposing your screens, you will need a foam pad (thicker than the screen frame) with a black t-shirt on it. Set the screen shirt side down on the foam pad, tape the film on next, and preferably, set a thick piece of glass on top of the screen. This holds the film and screen tightly together so you don't get any light except where you want to expose the screen. It sounds like you're overexposing the screen. Try exposing a test screen at 4 minutes and see if it washed out. If it does, increase your exposure time until the image washes out and gives good, fine edges. Also, you should be able to wash out the emulsion with clean water and a soft sponge. If you need to use a pressure washer, you're probably exposing too long. Lots of printers use a pressure washer because it's quicker and easier than washing out by hand.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Ryonet and Catspit's productions both have great tutorials on youtube.com for beginners. They pretty much gave the game away so its all right there broken down for you every bit of the way.

Of course there are differences that make a difference such as emulsions used, thickness of coat, light source, film opacity etc. 

It's troubleshooting time for you. I would say retrack your steps and check your film for opacity. Next may highly possible be the light source along with exposure time. I do not know that emulsion or have experience with it so I am unable to provide info on it.

Use at least a 500 watt bulb, but I will tell you that you can purchase the halide bulb from home depot for about 3-5 bucks. Raise light 32 inches and expose for 12.5 minutes. I would give thinnest coat as possible on both sides.


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

you can see the faint image of the design correct? But wont wash out clean no matter what water pressure you are using?

Without knowing or seeing your set up, the screen is overexposed.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Over exposure does indeed result in that. At 7 mins on a 250 watt seems not possible but is a possibility. At 15 mins, I can see over exposure.


----------



## midewkett (May 21, 2016)

I appreciate all the help! I have watched catspits videos alot and they are wicked helpful! I have a 500 watt work light that I took the glass out of. I just got some Diazo emulsion and am going to try it all again today. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ShirtShack&More (Oct 25, 2010)

midewkett said:


> I appreciate all the help! I have watched catspits videos alot and they are wicked helpful! I have a 500 watt work light that I took the glass out of. I just got some Diazo emulsion and am going to try it all again today. Thanks a bunch!


Diazo emulsion will definitely take longer than photopolymer


----------



## Boxtopus (Nov 26, 2011)

I want to answer the question with a question. First let me say, I have never exposed a screen without an exposure unit. After reading the comments, it seems like a nightmare. Ya'll are discussing 7-15 minute exposure times (ouch). I expose a 156 in 90 seconds. 

But I get it. They are expensive. I just looked the up light box we own, it retails for $400! (Ouch again)

So here is my question, how hard (expensive) is it to build one? Seems like all it is, is a box, with a piece of glass on top and a bunch of lights inside. 

Thoughts?


----------



## midewkett (May 21, 2016)

Just burned with a 500 watt light 18" away for 12 minutes with jacquard Diazo emulsion.....i believe I have success! Washed out really easy! Now to do a test print to really see! :laughing:


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Put a coin on your screen, does it wash out? Could be your masks aren't dense enough???


----------

